# D-Day and Epiphanies



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

So, my D-Day is 03MAY16. I still reside with my STBXW simply because a) my name is on the lease and, b) we have our “children” together; they are three dogs that we absolutely love and the feeling is very mutual. In fact, the only things she and I can agree on anymore are “People Suck, Dogs Rule-Let the Revolution Begin!” and “I don’t care who the monster kills in the movie-the dog better live!” You may think this a foolish reason but I actually do value dogs more than most humans I’ve met…

So, for those of you who do not know my story here is a brief synopsis; “met the woman who I thought was The Great Love of My Life.” We got married after my family fell in love with her and her with them. She had loved me, taught me things about myself and helped me get through childhood sexual abuse. I thought that we loved each other and was accepting of each others' flaws. She met someone at work she initially hated but they have, in the past four months (after working together for years) became fvck buddies. We had been through some times of arguing and preparing to divorce-I didn’t see the oncoming shyte storm even though she had prepared divorce papers only *7 Gorram (think Firefly) months after we wed!!!* So we are separated and the divorce is final on Tuesday. Now, the funny thing is she was going to move in with this turd. A man who should have been given the Nobel Prize for Serial Philandering! He cheated on his wife with a mistress, who he cheated on with the woman (the girlfriend) who was promoted and gave my wife the opening at her workplace! He divorced his wife to be with his mistress after dumping his girlfriend and the mistress dumped him! He remarried his wife and later started fvcking mine. He then dumped my wife to reconcile with his wife who he was planning to divorce again!!! So, there you have it. If anyone can come up with a more frakked up story be my guest!!!

So, the date has been set and I thank all of my TAM brothers and sisters who have been there for me, been so supportive and helpful-even those who jumped my case and yelled at me to wake up and face reality. You have all been instrumental in my growth and recovery. Funny thing is, the other day she got mad at me for responding to her news. Tuesday was the day that we got our court date. Now, I work nights and attend school. I got up to attend an e-seminar on Thursday. That is when she told me the final hearing was this Tuesday. She got mad when I replied that it didn’t leave me much time to find a place to live. She acted all butt-hurt because I was looking to move away. She really didn’t like it when I told her this was the house I live it but it was not my home. She didn’t get that the day she spread her legs for someone else my home with her ceased to be. It seems she still wants my income but just not me. On the first go around with this turd she was planning to move in with him before he dumped her. She was expecting me to stay in our house and take care of things?!?! The house she decorated? The house with all of the pictures she hung? SERIOUSLY?!?! The house that is all HER? I may be getting over her but I am not willing to sit around and be morbidly reminded of what we had!!! And, last night (Friday) she left a note telling me she wasn’t going to be home. Her (former?) AP told her that his daughter had been in a car crash and his wife was going to FL to check on her. Doing the math, these two scumbags were planning to hook up over the weekend. So, the date is in a couple of days and then I will be rid of her. When she returns from her copulation time with the turd I will tell her that if she moves in with him again she needs to make arrangements for the house because I am no longer her chump.
I am so tired of people…

The epiphany is that I don't want her, really don't need her! I am going to be OK through all of this!!!

Thanks, my friends and compatriots!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Good on you. GTFO go completely dark and start the rest of your life.

Burn or destroy everything about/from her. You'll move on a lot faster.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the situation your in. You sound like you're getting better. Good for you. I can't believe that these things happen to good, honest & hard working people. Why some women would trade that for some loser is beyond me. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

66, you have come a long way in the short time you have been here. Good for you. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Keep moving forward, you are doing a great job!!!!! Do not take her actions to heart, she has to figure her life out. I know it is hard knowing all this. Do your best to step away from the drama and look back at her as a stranger you don't really know.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> Keep moving forward, you are doing a great job!!!!! Do not take her actions to heart, she has to figure her life out. I know it is hard knowing all this. Do your best to step away from the drama and look back at her as a stranger you don't really know.


You know, after all these years I really wonder if I ever did know her... Well, D-Day -6h 45m and counting. Then:


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> 66, you have come a long way in the short time you have been here. Good for you. Best of luck in the future.


Thanks. Sadly I have a little experience-been through this once before. I just wished I had all of the support then that I do now. I still have my down days, who doesn't. But they are getting farther and farther apart.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

When someone has been through 5, there's no need to believe #6 will be the charm.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Hope your D-Day went smooth. 

There will still be rough days but hopefully the don't outnumber the good. It takes time to heal and find your center again.

Do just that...and take your time doing it.


----------

